# Why Green Riders and Green Horses DON'T Work.



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_Green horses are not for everyone to ride, even some advanced riders don't want to ride green horses. I guess this is going to end up similar to Allie's thread, but I am going threw an experiance with a green horse at the moment. Chinga, his my OTTB. Had rearing, bolting, bucking, spinning issues. You name it. He did it. But I thought I was invincible, I never got myself seriously hurt. Actually I did but I always blamed it on things like _

_"Oh he spooked, he didn't mean to". No he'd had enough, bucked and badly hurt me. _

_"He was sick of jumping" Yes he was sick of jumping. Stopped in front of it, and I went smack over it and badly hurt my tailbone. But of course because he was only a "baby" that was "okay"._

_So after several other minor injuries, him being horrible everyday. I finally actually got myself badly hurt. My horse was rearing WAY to high, I lost balance, and he went over backwards. I went under him, who was to blame for me being hurt? Me. I know that this could have NOT happened if I'd gotten a trainer to work with him earlier. Now with having a trainer work with him for only a week and a bit he's ground manners and riding manners have improved amazingly! Its beyond incredible, I can actually hop on and feel comfortable. But my main point is, GREEN RIDERS AND GREEN HORSES DO NOT WORK. No one will feel sorry for you when you get yourself hurt because you brought an 8 year old OTTB with serious issues and think you can fix them because you have a "magical bond". Because honestly, from a real experiance I can tell you IT DOES NOT WORK. _

_So basically, I learnt my lesson the hard way. Got myself a bad reputation on the forum. Achieved NOTHING. I achieved a few things with him, that I am proud of. But the things I taught him because of faults I feel horrified about. So after all this, what I am trying to say is if you are a green rider looking for a horse, take heaps of lessons (being a green/beginner rider is NOTHING to be ashamed of) and get a school master. Don't go for the green horse, because you will get yourself hurt and even hurt the horse. Trust me, the tears and pain are not worth it in the end when your laying in hospital or your horse is getting sold. If you are a green rider and do have a green horse, eaither sell or find a trainer to work with your horse, to ride, lunge, ground work your horse. I got a trainer and my boy has come so far in the week and a half that I cannot imagine not gettig a trainer, I do not feel that I've failed my boy or that I've been defeated I feel good. Because I made good choices* in the end*. That affected both my horse and I. Affecting us in good ways, my boy is ALOT happier because we are not "fighting" every day and we both are a lot safer._

_So I guess what I am trying to say is save the tears for boys (you'll need them in the end!), save the pain for when you stack over a jump, but keep the joy for when your riding your amazing horse and learning heaps of things. _

_A few photos of what happened when he reared over on top of me, this could easily happen to you-_

_I only got one the day it happened:_

_My wrist:_
http://img535.imageshack.us/i/dscf2603.jpg/
_http://img535.imageshack.us/i/dscf2603.jpg/_

_Photos I took today._
_Imageshack - dscf2600z.jpg_
_http://img242.imageshack.us/i/dscf2580.jpg/http://img242.imageshack.us/i/dscf2580.jpg/_
_Imageshack - dscf2579o.jpg_
_Imageshack - dscf2578yu.jpg_
_Imageshack - dscf2577p.jpg_
_Imageshack - dscf2576f.jpg_
_Imageshack - dscf2575.jpg_
_Imageshack - dscf2574.jpg_


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

very true


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I dont think you have/had a bad reputation on the forum, and really you've come a long way with him by yourself i think. Totally agree with what your saying though and glad you have a trainer! Good luck with him


----------



## foreignmusic (Mar 7, 2010)

Excellent post, OP! And I don't know you so your rep is safe with me : ). On the RARE occasion, a green rider and horse WILL get along and even progress well but so many points have to line up along the arc that it is just safer all around, and cheaper too in the long run to stay away from green if one is green. I agree overall : ).


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

*applauds*

Well done, you've taken the mature approach and I'm proud to hear/read this. Some green horses/riders can mix, but often ottb's just don't suit green owners unless you get a super quiet one. And even then once they gain fitness they can be a handful.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I mean this as no recommendation and only as a example of a once in a life time happening. One of my riding partners owns an OTT Thoroughbred and has for the past 9 years. 

His wife was a rider (still is), but he wasn't. They bought the horse just off the track that was supposed to be for her. The first time they actually saw the horse was when they went to pick him up. Jim liked the horse so much that he decided to learn to ride on him. 9 years latter and they are still riding trails together. He has never come off the horse and he has thousands of hours trail riding him. He freely admits that he did every possible thing wrong and would never do it that way again - but this was a one-in-a-million time that green and green worked.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree with you up to a point. My first horse was green as was I. We came out of the deal okay. You could ride him anywhere and he knew go, stop, walk, trot, canter, and run as fast as you can til you pass the horse in front of you aka gallop. Our only problem was that I didn't know anything more than turning, stopping, and making a horse go so he never learned anything more. He was completely unbroke when I got him and I had no help. I researched books and ground drove him for months before I got on him. 

I chalk it up to an awesome horse. If I had the chance I'd buy him back in a second.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Im talking about a horse that rears, bucks, spins, kicks, ect with a rider who cannot control this behaviour, is completely dangerous. I have been put in this situation and have caused myself so much pain because of it. Chinga will come out as a wonderful educated horse in the end as will I come out an educated rider. But we have a trainer working with us practically every ride.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

First of all, I don't think you got any bad reputation on this forum. We all ask questions here and come with our problems. Nothing wrong with it. But I agree with you, if you need a help - swallow your pride and go for it (I mean go with the good trainer to teach you and help the horse). My respect to you for this post!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i just want to say firstly that i am very proud of you for realising your limitations and starting to work within them even if it is a little down the track. it takes a big person to admit where they have gone wrong and an even bigger one to admit it to the masses. well done 

this is a subject very dear to me and one that i believe in to the upmost degree. i have a green rider/green horse story of my own.

i give private riding lessons and a lady emailed me one day asking for help with her green rider husband and their green broke horse. husband had been riding exactly 14 weeks and had previously had 4 lessons. the horse had been broken exactly 17 weeks and had had only 30 rides when they bought him. the seller told them that while the horse was green he was super quiet and would be fine for them. by the time they emailed me he had been thrown 3 times in 4 days and suffered quite serious injuries on the third fall. the horse would buck and carry on for this guy until he came off. 

i went out to see them and rode the horse and while he was typically green he was not at all dangerous. i was kinda stumped as to why this horse was doing what he was to his owner. so, i suggested he come and have a lesson on one of my reliable horses. as i had already suspected it was a case of green horse/green rider.

so we had a lesson on one of my horses and it was so clear the problem was all his. his seat, his hands and his understanding of leg aids and commands were working directly against him and his horse.

sadly, a lot of damage had already been done because of the situation however with me working with both horse and rider they are now starting to come along well. but its taken time and it will take a lot more time before both horse and rider are fully comfortable with each other and no longer need constant supervision just to have a ride. this man has not been able to ride his horse without me present for a few months. not through my own doing as at one point i suggested that he start doing light work with him even when im not there but his confidence was shattered and has needed the comfort of my presence to ride. 

after that whole story my point is that the damage that can be done to both horse and rider in this situation is massive and to some degree, life long. there will forever be a part of both horse and rider that experienced what they did and no matter how far they go together, both of them will always remember the series of events that were less than fantastic. this signifies the importance of matching horse to rider. if not, both the horse and rider can suffer through incidences that they never should have.

these days my student and the horse can have a full lesson without an ambulance being called but still every time there is much to work on with both horse and rider and as a instructor that has been giving lessons for around 9 years now i have learnt to know the issues that keep arising from such a combination. its hard, fraught with problems and a headache for everyone involved. i suggested way back in the beginning that they sell him and buy a more suitable horse but to them that wasnt an option so i had to work with what i had. big challenge that shouldnt have been imposed on horse, rider and instructor but you gotta work with what you got. just makes it harder on everyone involved

after all that my biggest point is that a horse MUST suit its rider whether you are a green rider or a seasoned rider. i have been riding and working with horses for 28 years now and i still come across horses that i just dont mesh well with it. its not ALWAYS about experience but when you lack experience you need to make sure you horse is the exact opposite of you. you my dear, have done a wonderful job and, as i said earlier you have made the distinction between green horse/green rider and sought out help and there is no praising that can show just how important this decision is that you have made. 

once again, well done and i wish you all the best for your 2010 show season


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

:clap:Congratulations OP, you are now a true horse woman. We all need help now and again:?. Chinga will be a super fly boy when everything is said and done:clap:. Sorry that you had to learn it the hard way, but sometimes that is for the best for those are lessons that you will keep with you forever.


----------



## foreignmusic (Mar 7, 2010)

While I don't recommend "The Hard Way", I DO appreiciate its deeply and eternally ingrained lessons. Been there, done that when I was young and new, too. I learned the most from the horse himself.

Jazzy, those are precisely the "points along the arc" that have to line up for green/green to truly work: proper horse, attentive student, qualified advisour. And it IS no piece of cake no matter how much skill is involved AFTER the fact.

My emotionally disrupted and currently not for the unskilled black horse came to me from a weak intermediate who prides herself on her self-proclaimed and imaginary PSG skills and greener than grass husband (very nice guy, poor dude). Her statement to me when I asked why she took on such a horse for her husband was this: " Oh HE won't care, he's never ridden. He can't appreciate a smooth ride yet so I can teach him on anything." (Horse has dressage -coveted, LOFTY gaits, need say no more).

Long story short: Horse is mine for life : )

Good on you, Jazzy, for taking on what you did with what you have, and making it work to the best of all involved. It CAN be done, once in a great while .....carefully : )


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Chinga....
Good for you. I am so happy to hear that you are now working with a trainer. Hopefully things will continue to progress from here on out and you and chinga will grow.
All my best
HP


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Well done Chinga, good for you! By the way, I don't think you have a bad reputation on the forum.

As for the green horse and green rider, I think it really depends on them personally. But, I totally agree, if your horse is being dangerous, never be ashamed to get help, things will always turn out better! 

I wish you the best of luck =]


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

foreignmusic said:


> Good on you, Jazzy, for taking on what you did with what you have, and making it work to the best of all involved. It CAN be done, once in a great while .....carefully : )


thank you  its very true. these things need to be approached carefully but with consistency and the ability to take into account the WHOLE situation. fingers crossed a day will come for both student and horse when they can enjoy their friendship together without all these dramas


----------



## foreignmusic (Mar 7, 2010)

Takes an open eye, open mind and a shut mouth to see the whole picture. Not everyone can do all three at the same time, lol... You special person if you can!Again, a majour point that has to line up before a g/g arrangement can have any potential: the capable, ever-present and patient advisour!

You are most welcome, JazzyRider, keep on keepin' on : )


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Chinga, your reputation is soooo not squashed. You are one of the coolest people on here. I agree with the green rider and green horse not working out most of the time.


----------

